# Was ist euer lieblingsteil von C&C



## Hardwell (13. Mai 2010)

servus mir würd mal interessieren welcher teil von c&c euch am besten gefallen hat!
mir hat ja tiberium wars am besten gefallen!

postet bis zum umfallen!


----------



## Ich 15 (13. Mai 2010)

_[x]Alarmstufe Rot

 das wahren noch Zeiten
_


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Mai 2010)

Schade, dass es keine Mehrfachabstimmung ist  

Mir gefiel "Tiberium Wars" und "Renegade" sehr gut. Letzteres war eine für mich sehr willkommene Abwechslung, auch wenn die Grafik nicht gerade chic war.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

[X] Generäle

Hat mir irgendwie am meisten spaß gemacht. Egal ob Singelplayer oder Multiplayer.


----------



## chrisbo (13. Mai 2010)

Generäle. 

Mensch ist das heiß hier drin (im Drachenpanzer)


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

@chrisbo
Da kam mir grade noch was in Erinnerung "Ich bin Groooß" Dieser Russische Panzer.


----------



## nfsgame (13. Mai 2010)

[X] Generals


----------



## iRaptor (13. Mai 2010)

[X] Tibirium Wars

finde ich im MP einfach unschlagbar.
RA2 ist aber auch nicht schlecht und macht auch viel Spaß.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Mai 2010)

[X] Zero Hour!


----------



## stefan.net82 (13. Mai 2010)

(x) Tiberium Wars!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. Mai 2010)

ganz klar Generäle +addon.
Gefolgt von Renegade


----------



## midnight (13. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar, Zero Hour! Das bitte mal neu auflegen (= Ähnlich wie SC2, an sich alles gute beibehalten und das schlechte besser machen 

so far


----------



## The_Rock (13. Mai 2010)

C&C 1: Tiberium Konflikt (kann sich noch jemand an Seth erinnern? )
Und dicht dahinter C&C:Alarmstufe Rot

Ha jo, Altfan halt


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

ICh bin ja echt erstaunt wie viele bissher für Generäle (und Erweiterung) gevotet haben. Hätte ich nicht gedacht da Generäle ja eigentlich nicht so das Bekannteste von C&C ist.


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Mai 2010)

TiberianSun + Feuersturm alles danach ist nur noch Zweitklassig gewesen. 


@Kaktus

Generals + Zero Hour ist wohl recht bekannt unter C&C Spieler wobei viele der Meinung sind das es nur ein Namensträger war/ist.


----------



## herethic (13. Mai 2010)

Traut sich keiner Tiberian Twilight anzukreuzen?


----------



## Hardwell (14. Mai 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> [X] Tibirium Wars
> 
> finde ich im MP einfach unschlagbar.




ganz meine meinung!


----------



## Two-Face (14. Mai 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Mir gefiel "Tiberium Wars" und "Renegade" sehr gut. Letzteres war eine für mich sehr willkommene Abwechslung, auch wenn die Grafik nicht gerade chic war.



Richtig, gerade da einer der Teile ein Ego-Shooter ist, wäre da eine Mehrfachauswahl nicht verkehrt gewesen - _Renegade_ hat mir auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Equilibrium (14. Mai 2010)

Ich fand Tiberium Wars ganz chic und das addon Kanes Revenge


----------



## Xel'Naga (14. Mai 2010)

Für mich war der beste Teil "Tiberium Wars" + "Kanes Rache"

Fand ich super mit den Aliens !


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Mai 2010)

[x] Tiberium Wars


----------



## Low (14. Mai 2010)

Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 2

Tanja 4 Ever 

EDIT:
Ach verdammt. Meinte den ersten Teil also Alarmstufe Rot 1


----------



## _hellgate_ (14. Mai 2010)

Tiberian Twilight


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Mai 2010)

Alarm Stufe Rot 2, die Zeiten sind aber lange vorbei man sollte das Spiel begraben. Es hat kein Sinn mehr, es ist nicht konkurenzfähig und hat kein Licht im tunnel.


----------



## riedochs (17. Mai 2010)

The_Rock schrieb:


> C&C 1: Tiberium Konflikt (kann sich noch jemand an Seth erinnern? )
> Und dicht dahinter C&C:Alarmstufe Rot
> 
> Ha jo, Altfan halt




Jep, an Seth kann ich mich erinnern. Der hatte einen leichten schwulen Touch. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb8gadx2dDc und sein Ende: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAO--qPK6q8

In englisch hört sich das ganze allerdings besser an.

Ansonsten um auf die Umfrage zu antworten:
Tiberiumkonflikt + Add on
AR + Add On
TS inkl. FS
Renegade (spiele ich heute noch aktiv)


----------



## Hardwell (18. Mai 2010)

bringt man alarmstufe rot eigentlich unter win7 zum laufen?


----------



## Shiny49 (28. Mai 2010)

> bringt man alarmstufe rot eigentlich unter win7 zum laufen?


 
Bei dieser uralten CD-version bin ich mir nicht sicher , aber die von den ersten zehn Jahren läuft.


----------



## Hitman-47 (31. Mai 2010)

[x] Tiberium Wars 

CnC 4 hab ich mir trotz der schlechten Bewertungen gekauft...hätte ich doch nur auf die Bewertungen gehört, ich habs mal angespielt aber seitdem nichtmehr angerührt, auch wenns mit Tiberium Wars anfangs ähnlich lief gefällt mir Tiberium Wars einfach weitaus mehr.


----------



## windows (31. Mai 2010)

[x] Zero Hour


----------



## shiwa77 (1. Juni 2010)

[x] Alarmstufe Rot 2

Um genau zu sein, Alarmstufe Rot 2: Gegenschlag auf der PS1. War damals mein 1. C&C und hat mich stolze 110 DM gekostet.
Teslaspule wtf


----------



## -Chefkoch- (12. Juni 2010)

[x] Alarmstufe Rot 2


----------



## DarkMo (19. Juni 2010)

natürlich generals (bloß nich die deutsche version *wuhää*) knapp gefolgt vom ersten alarmstufe rot *g*


----------



## Papzt (19. Juni 2010)

Generals Zero Hour


----------



## feldspat (24. Juni 2010)

[Alarmstufe Rot]

Der Mammutpanzer war schon geil...


----------



## midnight (24. Juni 2010)

Klar, da es den Mammutpanzer ja auch in Alarmstufe Rot gab 
Mammuts gehören in Tiberium-Universum 

so far


----------



## Lacri (28. Juni 2010)

[x] Kanes Rache, war vor allem im LAN sehr Kurzweilig und durch die Klassenvariationen der Erweiterung herrlich komplex


----------



## Larson (28. Juni 2010)

[Alarmstufe Rot]

Das waren noch zeiten. 

Bis die config.ini aufgetaucht ist und alles aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist.


----------



## Per4mance (28. Juni 2010)

Generals und das addon ZeroHour fand ich am besten.


der erste war aber auch bombe wo er neu raus is


----------



## Juarez91 (28. Juni 2010)

_[x]Tiberiumkonflikt _

Ganz klar, das erste C&C fand ich am besten.


----------



## basic123 (28. Juni 2010)

[x]Zero Hour - klare Sache, zocke ich heute noch. Bloß schade, dass es kein Support mehr von EA gibt.


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

was war denn noch mal der erste teil? der hat mich damals einfach komplett geflasht


----------



## Papzt (22. Juli 2010)

1995 Triberiumkonflikt


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

[x] Tiberium Wars


----------



## Deus Ex (22. Juli 2010)

[X] Kanes Rache / Tiberium Wars

Schade das EA die nicht weiter supportet hat. Grade KW hätte viel mehr Potential gehabt.

Wobei ich auch hätte für Red Alert voten können. Das hatte mich damals 96/97 rum völlig fasziniert. 

Generals / Zero Hour war auch spaßig, aber die sind m.E. nach keine "wirklichen" CnC's. 

Tiberium Twilight & Red Alert 3 waren leider für die Füsse.....


----------



## kress (22. Juli 2010)

[X]Die Stunde Null (Erweiterung zu Generäle)
Gute Teams, gutes Gameplay.
Macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## Per4mance (22. Juli 2010)

also der shooter wo es mal gab war auch net wirklich toll. da hab ich nach 10min keine lust mehr gehabt


----------



## Harti52 (22. Juli 2010)

[X] Tiberium Wars/ Kanes Rache


----------



## slayerdaniel (22. Juli 2010)

Am meisten gespielt: Alarmstufe Rot auf der Playse
Bester MP: Zero Hour, obwohl Kanes Rache auch ganz cool war mit diesem Monsterpanzer der GDI ^^


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juli 2010)

[X]Die Stunde Null (Erweiterung zu Generäle)

War einfach nur geil mit Freunden und dann via TS


----------



## cookiebrandt (22. Juli 2010)

[x] Alarmstufe Rot 2...nichts geht über Tanja!


----------



## DaxTrose (23. Juli 2010)

Der Tiberiumkonflikt in SVGA (wobei die Installation der Originalversion einfach Spaß gemacht hat und man es deinstallierte, nur um seinem Freund die Installation zu zeigen ) und Tiberium Wars sind meiner Meinung nach die besten Teile. Irgendwie finde ich es schade, dass man aus der Geschichte nicht mehr gemacht hat.


----------



## Amigo (23. Juli 2010)

[X] Alarmstufe Rot

War auch das erste Game was ich im Lan zockte... Geplänkel, ach ja... 
Und auf der PS1 zu etwas späteren Zeiten mit 2 Konsolen und TVs... das war ein Geruckel...


----------



## Repschlaeger (25. Juli 2010)

hmm ich finde den ersten & zweisten Teil nach wie vor am Besten ausgeglichen und von den Waffen her noch verständlich und nachvollziehbar . Hier hätte man einfach nur Optisch aufwerten und die Maps erweitern müssen


----------



## lordxeen (25. Juli 2010)

Tiberiumkonflikt. Egal ob VGA oder SVGA. Die Atmo, die Missionen und auch die Story einfach nur genial. nach de AR 1 kam dann alles irgendwie nicht mehr ganz ans Original ran. AR 3 und C&C 4 hab ich sogar gemieden


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. August 2013)

Gerade mal wieder Renegade installiert.

Wird immer noch aktiv gezockt, wahnsinn.

Und auf nem 25 vs 25 kommt bei mir viel mehr Spannung und Atmospähre und vorallem Teamplay zusammen, als in BF3.


----------



## El-Wizard (17. September 2013)

Alarmstufe Rot !!


----------



## Joselman (17. September 2013)

Ganz Klar Tiberiumkonflikt.


----------



## Bert2007 (10. Dezember 2013)

Tiberiumkonflikt/sun...alles andere ist nice to have


----------



## dracki (19. Dezember 2013)

mir haben vor allem die alten Teile gefallen. Abe so oft wie ich Alarmstufe Rot gespielt habe. das war mit eins der ersten games die ich als "kleiner" Junge gespielt hab. Den Teil hab ich noch so oft danach durchgespielt. Ist einfach der Hammer. Und wie ich mich gefreut hab als ich die Englische Version mal gespielt hab und gerenkt hab das es einige neue/andere Szenen gab die in den deutschen Teilen einfach fehlen


----------



## Aldrearic (3. Februar 2014)

Nicht einfach zu entscheiden. Für mich im ganzen Inhaltspaket C&C Tiberian Sun mit Feuersturm. Story aber auch AR1+ Addons.
Das waren unvergessliche Zeiten, spiele diese auch heute noch oft.
Tiberium Wars und neuer kann man nicht mehr als C&C zählen. Tiberian Twilight ist eine beleidigung von EA an die C&C Community.


----------



## XxAssrael (23. Februar 2014)

(x)Kanes Rache 

im multiplayer echt klasse spiele es heute noch


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (24. Februar 2014)

Tiberium Wars und Tiberium Konflikt

Wird Tiberium Wars noch online gespielt ?


----------



## XxAssrael (24. Februar 2014)

ich glaube eher weniger kanes rache ist auch schon sehr wenig geworden..


----------



## Psychopath (25. Februar 2014)

1000%ig  generals und zero hour


----------



## Qahnaarin (31. März 2014)

Eindeutig Generals (+zero hour). Spiel ich heute noch, ich will garnicht wissen, wieviel Zeit in den ganzen Gefechten steckt 
Tiberium Wars + Kanes Rache ist aber auch erste Sahne ^^


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2014)

[x] Generäle


----------



## Disneyfreund (31. März 2014)

[x]Tiberium Wars.


----------



## Bert2007 (22. Mai 2014)

Tiberiun Sun+ Add On  *.*


----------



## XAbix (22. Mai 2014)

Hmmmm -- schwer ..

Alarmstufe rot ist der ungeschlagene Klassiker ..,

Hmm überlegen....

Ich sage:

[x] Generals + add on "die Stunde Null "


----------



## Kusanar (22. Mai 2014)

[Generals + Zero Hour]

Apropos, hat irgendjemand das Game netzwerkmäßig vernünftig gepatcht bekommen? Bei größeren Multiplayer-Partien im LAN (vor allem auf Fanmade-Karten) steigt der Client immer wieder mal aus. Schon etliche Versionen und Patches durchprobiert (hab das Originale + First Decade Version rumliegen) und nichts behebt das Problem


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mich absolut nicht entscheiden... Feuersturm, Yuris Rache, Stunde Null, Kanes Rache - alle sehr geil


----------



## micsterni14 (24. Mai 2014)

Um mich erstmal wieder, wegen den ganzen Banausen! die nicht für Alarmstufe Rot gestimmt haben, zu beruhigen wird ersteinmal ein Bier geöffnet!


----------



## othm (24. Mai 2014)

Mit geöffnetem Bier für Generals + Zero Hour gestimmt


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. Mai 2014)

[X] Alarmstufe Rot mit [X] Gegenangriff und [X] Vergeltungsschlag. Keine Ahnung wie viele WE´s das im Netzwerk gezockt wurde von mir und meinen Kumpels.


----------



## 99CrAzY99 (6. Oktober 2014)

gibt kaum ein spiel vlt. noch Battlefield 2 wo ich soviel zeit rein investiert habe wie CNC Zero Hour.
[X] Zero Hour 4life


----------



## Sonic259 (14. Oktober 2014)

Hardwell schrieb:


> servus mir würd mal interessieren welcher teil von c&c euch am besten gefallen hat! mir hat ja tiberium wars am besten gefallen!  postet bis zum umfallen!




tiberium Sun und Generäle!


----------



## Dota2 (22. Oktober 2014)

Also am besten gefallen hat mir red alert, am meisten gespielt habe ich allerdings Generals und Zero Hour...


----------



## X-Cellence (20. Januar 2015)

[X] Alarmstufe Rot 2

Eine in allen Ebenen Überlegende Weiterentwicklung des ersten Teils. Find den Humor und die bunte Spielwelt klasse, die Tiberium Teile waren mir zu düster. Generals war auch noch ziemlich gut, schade das der 2te Teil eingestellt wurde =(


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2015)

Kult ist und bleibt Teil 1 auch wenn die Summe der anderen Teile auch nicht weit entfernt sind. Der heimliche Favorit wäre Renegade und der Verlierer ist Generäle wenn man nicht gerade im Besitz der Generals Version ist. Die Änderungen waren ziemlich affig


----------

